
Popular herbicide glyphosate doesn’t cause cancer, European Union agency says - DrScump
http://news.sciencemag.org/environment/2015/11/popular-herbicide-doesn-t-cause-cancer-european-union-agency-says
======
DrScump
(Glyphosate)

~~~
gus_massa
You used the original title, as recommended by the site guidelines, but most
of the times it's possible to use small variations, that don't editorialize it
or make a linkbait title.

I think it would be better to use this title: "Popular herbicide (Glyphosate)
doesn’t cause cancer, European Union agency says"

(The mods may decide to change it back anyway.)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll add glyphosate.

